# Solved: Missing GDIPLUS.DLL



## teemo (May 12, 2009)

I downloaded some software and on running it , got the error message "a required .DLL file, GDIPLUS.DLL was not found."

w98 system 

I'd like to know where to get this file and then what to do with it please.
teemo


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?gdiplus


----------



## teemo (May 12, 2009)

Thanks jvic,
I got and loaded the GDIPlus.dll OK. 
teemo


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm glad this fixed your problem, but I would like to point out that you have to be very careful using sites such as this. Some of them contain malware, and those that don't could give you the wrong version of the file. In some cases, this can compromise your security. This is actually one of those cases. The file gdiplus.dll was susceptable to a buffer overrun attack.
The best solution is to find what the file belongs to and install (or reinstall) it.
In this case, it's part of Microsoft GDI+. Which can be downloaded here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9c-df12-4d41-933c-be590feaa05a&DisplayLang=en


----------



## teemo (May 12, 2009)

Thank you ketsueki13,
I appreciate your comprehensive and patient reply. Yah, getting nasty stuff in was what I was afraid of, but I trusted TechGuy site contributor. >:-| OK, Tony


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

You're welcome. I still recommend downloading the file I mentioned, since it is part of a pack, and it's better to have them all. Plus, the security issue I mentioned.


----------



## teemo (May 12, 2009)

ketsueki13 said:


> You're welcome. I still recommend downloading the file I mentioned, since it is part of a pack, and it's better to have them all. Plus, the security issue I mentioned.


OK but I'm having to run w 98 . That link took me to a site where the system requirements are above that.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

Let me check around to see what I can find...
You may want to just try that link. None of them really "support" 98, but from what I've found it should work.


----------

